# BPC 157



## GSgator (Dec 8, 2021)

On Dec 03 I had shoulder  surgery  what they did was left arthroscopic rotator cuff  repair and mini-open distal clavicle excision  fortunately  my long head bicep tendon was clean. 

With all my current free time I have dove into researching healing peptides and the one that has really stood out has been BPC 157 . Unfortunately there’s not a lot of human clinical studies but there are  quite a few on mice and monkeys  and the study’s  showed tremendous results . I’ve kinda gotten a reference point on a dosage from reading people’s post on  videos regarding this compound and they really are all over the place. So I have decided to start at 250mcg 2x day spot injected around the  incisions . 

Since this is the first time I’ve gone thru this I don’t have something to compare results to. I’m going to compare my recovery to the protocol my doctor has given me in regards to time lines. I’m wanting to start this  in conjunction with PT. I guess the point to all this is I will keep you guys posted on my recovery.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm on BPC-157 right now too, seems to be helping my back.

Also putting collagen peptides into my protein shakes.


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 14, 2021)

9 weeks out and all my check joint lights are coming on when I lift singles. Be ordering today or tomorrow. Which supplier did you end up going with?


----------



## GSgator (Dec 14, 2021)

I went with 2 suppliers .
amino asylum -haven’t used there BPC157 but there was a resent post of someone posting labs up from a product they sell and it tested low.
Peptide science these guys checked out there products are probably priced the highest from all the  places I’ve  researched


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

Day 1 Thursday 
Started PT exercises.
Mobility was very limited all exercises were performed only to the point of a stretch no pushing beyond.

BPC-157 
250 mcg spot injected around the surgical scars post exercises 
Ice 20 min


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I went with 2 suppliers .
> amino asylum -haven’t used there BPC157 but there was a resent post of someone posting labs up from a product they sell and it tested low.
> Peptide science these guys checked out there products are probably priced the highest from all the  places I’ve  researched


Peptide Science is legit, the other one I'm not sure.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

Any recommendations on how to avoid all the waste in the pin itself. Using 2ml of bac water 250mcg is at the 1. I felt like just the tip of the pin is easily half of that . I was thinking about back loading some BAC water then filling the syringe so hopefully what’s left in the needle is just the backwater and not the compound. Oh and I was able to squeeze in another 1 ml of bac water to help dilute it more. What a waste they should make a syringe with the stopper that reaches into that dead space of the needle.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

Well I guess my other option is a slin pin with a  non removable needle. Fuck I bought 100 syringes and 100 30  gauge needles. I wanted a fresh pin each time but this is going to be way too much waste


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Any recommendations on how to avoid all the waste in the pin itself. Using 2ml of bac water 250mcg is at the 1. I felt like just the tip of the pin is easily half of that . I was thinking about back loading some BAC water then filling the syringe so hopefully what’s left in the needle is just the backwater and not the compound. Oh and I was able to squeeze in another 1 ml of bac water to help dilute it more. What a waste they should make a syringe with the stopper that reaches into that dead space of the needle.


I usually use a 3cc or 3ml syringe with 1" needle and 2ml bac water for peptides. There is no dead space, it is accounted for in the measurements.

To pin I use a 3/10cc insulin syringe. Usually I only need the 1 mark. Sometimes the 2.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

I was using a removable pin for my injection and noticed a lot of liquid still trapped in the needle. I just looked at a slin pin and it doesn’t have that dead space . I didn’t even take that into .account


----------



## GSgator (Jan 15, 2022)

Day 2
both Am and PM exercises were performed just to the start of a stretch

250mcg BPC 157 x2 sub Q next to incision scars
150 mg Deca


----------



## GSgator (Jan 15, 2022)

Day 3

Same protocol as Day 1 and 2
 Today I’m going to spend all day out of my sling except for doing any light chores


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Feb 16, 2022)

Any more updates Gator? Thinking about running some for my fucked up rotator cuff.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 16, 2022)

I don’t have anything to compare this to but my physical therapist are very impressed with how fast I’ve come along. I have completely ROM and I’m starting resistance training. From there reactions IMO I think the BPC157 is speeding this along.


----------



## MPM (Feb 16, 2022)

I used it after my gyno surgery.  I felt like I may have healed slightly faster than normal but it's difficult to know.  However, months later I noticed I had stopped getting chronic heartburn since using the bpc157.  It could be coincidence but I don't think so.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 22, 2022)

Finally had my almost 3 month check up with the surgeon and he is really happy he even said I’m healing faster then most of his patients that had the same thing done. 

Like I said I have nothing to personally compare this to but obviously to the professionals there’s something here taking place with progress markers to show my healing process is above the standard speed. 

I’ll post up again when the fun starts building back that  strength and endurance I once had.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 1, 2022)

This is getting so fucking frustrating.  This is the second set back I’ve had. So Im feeling better and decided to go rearrange and organize my closet I thought I was very smart I didn’t lift anything heavy with my repaired shoulder just doing basic stuff. Yesterday and today my shoulder feels just like how it did right after surgery the pain is incredible and I’ve lost so much of my ROM.

I don’t think I tore anything I hope it’s just really aggravated but fuck it’s been almost 3 months . How am I suppose to know how much to push this do I just not do anything. I have PT tonight and I’m back to work next week. I’m just venting here this just seems like it will never heal and it’s been such a long frustrating painful road. Now I can’t see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 1, 2022)

Man I can relate. Got my last shoulder injury healed and now dealing with another 
The only push movement I can do without pain is close grip bench. Been working around it for a month now.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 7, 2022)

I got released Tuesday from my doctor he is very impressed and confident I’m on a really solid road to a full recovery.

Today my physical therapist totally revamped my program. I’m now doing about 90% weight training to build back muscle and fuck it feels
really good to be at this point and to move on from range of motion exercises. I feel like a baby starting all over again I did Military presses and those 5lb DB’s felt like 70’s. I still
have a long ways to go and my main focus now will be practicing patience . I think I will make a detail log so I can see the small improvements and not get inpatient.

I took a month off from BPC-157 since I’m now kinda turning the page and starting a new program I’m going to start it back up today. I’m just going to do .50mg spot injected into the shoulder once a day. I have some expired primo I was thinking about starting at a low dose 300mg a week. I’m still
debating that since it would be used mostly
for the psychological effects  (drive  and motivation) which would be a waste.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 8, 2022)

Holy hell I’m sore today and I looked at my routine my physical therapist is providing me thru a App and it’s all been revamped. Back in the day with my no pain no gain attitude this wouldn’t be a issue I just want to be smart and listen to my body especially my achy shoulder I also have a really hard time distinguishing good pain from bad pain I take alot of pride in my abilities to push past it . Well she said proceed forward with the new program  I guess this is good pain lol.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Holy hell I’m sore today and I looked at my routine my physical therapist is providing me thru a App and it’s all been revamped. Back in the day with my no pain no gain attitude this wouldn’t be a issue I just want to be smart and listen to my body especially my achy shoulder I also have a really hard time distinguishing good pain from bad pain I take alot of pride in my abilities to push past it . Well she said proceed forward with the new program  I guess this is good pain lol.


I can relate. Once the doctor says it's healed and ok to use weight and bands, you get achy quickly. The muscles are not use to working plus you are breaking up scar tissue from the shoulder capsule.  I would get so nervous when I would get a quick sharp pain, thinking I damaged something. I would get them once and awhile for around 7 months. You will get through it and if you do the pt some at home as well, being sure not to over do it, you will get back to normal faster. The bpc helps too.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I can relate. Once the doctor says it's healed and ok to use weight and bands, you get achy quickly. The muscles are not use to working plus you are breaking up scar tissue from the shoulder capsule.  I would get so nervous when I would get a quick sharp pain, thinking I damaged something. I would get them once and awhile for around 7 months. You will get through it and if you do the pt some at home as well, being sure not to over do it, you will get back to normal faster. The bpc helps too.


I’ve been pushing the PT home work hard plus I added a bunch of different exercises on top of it. I have been probably doing a full body exercise with bands now going on almost 2 weeks and I just incorporate partial push-ups to activate my chest. Today was my second over head shoulder press workout Im using the lightest weight possible but I know adding all that  other volume  adds wear and tear on my shoulder joint . Today I was very achy and sore in the joint area so I shifted caution on over drive and took it slow. I always start with the rotator cuff exercises but I don’t want to lose focus on the stretching aspect which as I progress I see it wanting to go by the waist side. I will pick a few really good ones and keep them in my daily rotation as things progress more towards just the strength exercises .

I’m going to be my own worse enemy from now to when I’m officially healed and ready to put forward 100% resistance on my shoulders which I’m going to give it a full year well  that’s the plan anyways .


----------



## GSgator (May 3, 2022)

Well the constant pain is almost completely gone. I decided last week to treat this as a muscle which technically it is . So I’m not pounding on it 3+ hours a day. I just do 1 30 min session and that has made a huge difference. When I do certain basic things like stretch my arm out all the way to grab a shoe or something it lets me know real quick it definitely not there yet .

I’ve graduated to the 8 pound dumbbells for shoulder presses  yea fuck me yeehaw watch out guys lol. For what it is it’s progress so ill take it I wish I could speed this up. All my restrictions from my surgeon will be up June 3 so I’m gonna return back to work. He said this will take probably a full year to fo heal  so my restrictions will be just fucking common sense at that point.


----------



## GSgator (May 3, 2022)

5-10” 185 lb and in pretty shitty shape lol

This is currently me haven’t hit the gym in over a year in a half and up to 8 months ago I was just doing very light BJJ. The last 6 months I have literally been laying on my couch  recovering . 3 weeks ago I  just increased my HRT to 250mg EW .

Fuck me I’m starting all over again with everything my endurance is shit and my strength is shit and I feel like shit. I’m at rock bottom and I have no other direction to go except up so let’s do this .


----------



## GSgator (May 3, 2022)

GSgator said:


> 5-10” 185 lb and in pretty shitty shape lol
> 
> This is currently me haven’t hit the gym in over a year in a half and up to 8 months ago I was just doing very light BJJ. The last 6 months I have literally been laying on my couch  recovering . 3 weeks ago I  just increased my HRT to 250mg EW .
> 
> Fuck me I’m starting all over again with everything my endurance is shit and my strength is shit and I feel like shit. I’m at rock bottom and I have no other direction to go except up so let’s do this .


 Its been about a year not over a year in a half


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Things are fucking rolling boys today is the first day I’ve actually did alittle house work. Pulled out the miter saw and did a little carpentry around the house. After that I took care of some light yard work.  This is the first day Ive actually used my shoulder in a functional matter. Hell my back is giving me a worse time then the shoulder lol. I’m curious to see how sore I’m gonna be tomorrow they also changed up my Physical therapy program last Thursday and it was brutal. 

They had me useing this thing and it kicked my ass  









						BodyBlade
					

~~If you’re tired of relying on exercise equipment that leaves you with plenty of pain but limited results, you’re not alone. At Bodyblade, we believe that workouts should be results oriented and functional, connecting muscle, joints and body segments for a safe, fun, and most importantly, effective




					rehabdimensions.net


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

My restrictions are officially up June 6th it’s just down to common since. It’s still healing and sore the plan is to just take It slow for the first couple months .

I turned in my paper work to my old employer regarding the restriction date and the plan is to call me back as a foreman. There going to have me running a job as a tooled up foreman hopefully I get a good apprentice I can put on doing all the overhead work while I get back into the swings of things.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 4, 2022)

So just picked up my fit for duty return to work with no restrictions letter my fucking company had to have on top of the other paper work.  Hopefully I’m officially on a job site by next Wednesday making money. A buddy I train with told me to get a cheap shoulder brace to wear just as a reminder to keep myself in check and from doing something stupid I think it’s a great idea .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 9, 2022)

Holy fuck I can almost see how corporate can make ppl go postal. I was told today to get the fucking doctor to fill out another form. This was the same form I question prior to surgery in regards to it looking  to be a form I have to fill  out before returning to work so in Jan I had this done. Come to find out it’s there own return to work for duty form that’s needs to be done prior to returning so I was right all along .So it needs to be updated these ppl are worthless and literally can’t perform the job  there getting paid to do.

Last week I was told I needed a letter got that now I turned this form in and the doctor has up up to 10 days to complete it . This Incompetency is fucking ridiculous. The safely bitch at corporate of course only work Tue-Thur GET BACK TO WORK AMERICA lazy fucks no more working from home. I’m getting first hand experience this is not ok for some positions.

I love hearing Elon Musk  tell  his executives you can work from home after you put 40 hours in at the office you don’t like it find another job.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 10, 2022)

I’m literally watching the complete break down at the lowest level with my multibillion dollar company I worked for. 

I can’t get any more proactive I can’t possibly 
Communicate anymore i’ve gone up and beyond and completed and turned in everything they wanted . It  seriously feels like Im having to be the middle man and connect dots between corporate in Co and my local company it’s like im dealing  with multiple  company’s and the 3 different guys at my shop aren’t gathering everything I’ve sent and talking with another .

Im giving what corporate ask for I call my company and verify we’re we are I get the aren’t you talking to corporate. I respond yes and corporate said they talked to management here . Oh well M^*’ is handling that part. I don’t know what else I can do. How much man power has been invested in this process and I’m not even a employee.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> 5-10” 185 lb and in pretty shitty shape lol
> 
> This is currently me haven’t hit the gym in over a year in a half and up to 8 months ago I was just doing very light BJJ. The last 6 months I have literally been laying on my couch  recovering . 3 weeks ago I  just increased my HRT to 250mg EW .
> 
> Fuck me I’m starting all over again with everything my endurance is shit and my strength is shit and I feel like shit. I’m at rock bottom and I have no other direction to go except up so let’s do this .


I know the feeling of starting over, and that's JUST from life's circumstances.  I'm currently trying to avoid injury but feels pains in the shoulders and forearms.  So I appreciate the thread.  At LEAST you didn't get fat while sitting on the couch.  I gained a few covid lbs, but have since lost some.  Still curious about using this to avoid injury and be proactive.  That is, if the cost and pinning is worth it.

I need to do much more research on the overall dosing protocol.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I know the feeling of starting over, and that's JUST from life's circumstances.  I'm currently trying to avoid injury but feels pains in the shoulders and forearms.  So I appreciate the thread.  At LEAST you didn't get fat while sitting on the couch.  I gained a few covid lbs, but have since lost some.  Still curious about using this to avoid injury and be proactive.  That is, if the cost and pinning is worth it.
> 
> I need to do much more research on the overall dosing protocol.


What seems to be the most popular is 250mg   split into 2 doses and guys are hitting around the injury site. I’ve been doing like 6-8 week protocols then take a month off and repeat. I started hitting my shoulder once a day with a 500mg dose going twice a day started to suck lol . Im not hitting the typical muscle heads we usually hit when pinning oils the spots I hit are pretty  sensitive.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 11, 2022)

my shit would be the same.  doing IM or SubQ? (as you can see I have done zero research thus far) and what's the mixture?  How many mg/ml or IU's?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> my shit would be the same.  doing IM or SubQ? (as you can see I have done zero research thus far) and what's the mixture?  How many mg/ml or IU's?


Im doing IM but your can do SubQ around your elbow . I was watching a guy do it like that around his Achilles’ tendon  he injected right under the skin and didn’t rub the area so it kinda sat were he wanted not sure if that matters lol.

It comes in 5mg so it last me 10 days it’s does add up the place I get it isn’t cheap . I’ve been taking Saturday and Sundays off so it’s last 2 weeks . If you have the money run it 7 days a week .


----------



## Stickler (Jun 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Im doing IM but your can do SubQ around your elbow . I was watching a guy do it like that around his Achilles’ tendon  he injected right under the skin and didn’t rub the area so it kinda sat were he wanted not sure if that matters lol.
> 
> It comes in 5mg so it last me 10 days it’s does add up the place I get it isn’t cheap . I’ve been taking Saturday and Sundays off so it’s last 2 weeks . If you have the money run it 7 days a week .


Good to know.  I'm fairly poor at the moment, so this is going to be a research exercise, until I can properly hold what I need to.  Does this (or ALL peptides for that matter), need to be refrigerated like GH or igf once they are reconstituted?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Good to know.  I'm fairly poor at the moment, so this is going to be a research exercise, until I can properly hold what I need to.  Does this (or ALL peptides for that matter), need to be refrigerated like GH or igf once they are reconstituted?


Out of habit all my peptides just go on the butter shelve in my fridge they can pretty fragile when it comes to heat or shaking the vial around .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 15, 2022)

Back to work this Friday . My next hurdle is the union hall I have the luxury of being called out by name since I will be a foreman so that eliminates the pecking order. When you get back on the out of work books you get a number. As ppl take jobs from dispatch your number gets closer so as you can see if it’s slow ppl can sit on the books for months . If your number is up you can pass 3 times after that your number goes to the back of the line this keeps guys from trying to pick the gravy jobs .

I’m hoping my shit luck has passed if there was something that could go awry it did lol. Just in time to because my insurance is almost out . My insurance is incredible and my entire family is on it so
It’s very important I don’t lose it . I don’t think COBRA is a option since over 10$ a hour  comes out of my package for it .


----------



## Stickler (Jun 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Back to work this Friday . My next hurdle is the union hall I have the luxury of being called out by name since I will be a foreman so that eliminates the pecking order. When you get back on the out of work books you get a number. As ppl take jobs from dispatch your number gets closer so as you can see if it’s slow ppl can sit on the books for months . If your number is up you can pass 3 times after that your number goes to the back of the line this keeps guys from trying to pick the gravy jobs .
> 
> I’m hoping my shit luck has passed if there was something that could go awry it did lol. Just in time to because my insurance is almost out . My insurance is incredible and my entire family is on it so
> It’s very important I don’t lose it . I don’t think COBRA is a option since over 10$ a hour  comes out of my package for it .


I wish you HUGE luck my friend.  I'm trying to get out of 1099 contract work and get into a full time job that pays well after a 2.5 year "professional career gap."  I just redid my resume, took about 4hrs to work on my LinkedIn, and I'm like... wtf?

I never wanted to work for anyone again, but w/ the price of gas, I can't afford to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 15, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I wish you HUGE luck my friend.  I'm trying to get out of 1099 contract work and get into a full time job that pays well after a 2.5 year "professional career gap."  I just redid my resume, took about 4hrs to work on my LinkedIn, and I'm like... wtf?
> 
> I never wanted to work for anyone again, but w/ the price of gas, I can't afford to keep doing what I'm doing.


Well brotha I wish you luck as well hopefully you find something you enjoy doing as well and most importantly you can live and prosper from it especially in this day and age .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 15, 2022)

This recession coming up scares  the shit out of me. The last one didn’t favor well for guys in the trades . Most of these big jobs are funded and financed thru banks and investors and all that money will be pulled back . Last time I watch jobs get boarded up and close down I personally only worked three or four months out of the year from 08-12.   2 companies I worked for went under it was a shit show. I was told most of the work is this transit infrastructure project we have here in Washington I’m praying it gets me thru what’s coming .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 17, 2022)

Got all my shit in order I start tomorrow. I’ve been sleeping in till 7-8 and laying around for almost 7 months now. 4AM and working hard should be a good challenge for a bit.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 18, 2022)

First day back shoulder did good definitely got my ass handed to me I’m pretty sore and ran down today. They put me on a bridge this was my nemesis yesterday I probably went  up and down at least a dozen times  felt good getting back.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 25, 2022)

First full week back it mentally feels good to get back but physically it fucking sucks. I’ve never felt so wore down and sore in so many places ever it’s all to be expected tho. My first day my boss put me on some pipe with another guy each stick weights 110lb plus were in a basket lift working under a bridge all over head work it was a nightmare for my shoulder. I explained to him another day of that I will be seeing my surgeon again so he pulled me off.  Each day is about 3-1/2hrs round trip for the commute and that caught up to me on my drive home Thursday/Friday.

My main concern my shoulder is really sore but holding up to the abuse.  I’m planning on being beat down for another couple weeks till my body starts to adapt to the strenuous work. Then I can slowly get back into training on my own time .


----------

